# Gunners Up vs Zinger Winger



## Kyle W (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking to purchase 2 new wingers soon and wanted to get opinions on what you guys prefer. There seems to be a very small amount of difference between the two.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Ran gunners up for several years, had no issues. Switched to Zinger because they are like a half inch shorter and I needed that for where I was storing and carrying them. Pretty much identical devices. Depending on the zinger model you can get those that fire different size rounds but I was merely looking for the 209 shooters.


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

I've used them both side by side and both are good products but I prefer the Zinger. They seem just a bit better built.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

My mini Zinger Wingers have proven to be very durable for a number of years. On top of that, I like to place my support with the company who developed the product in its infancy. I use the minis because they fit in my car, RV and even my super cub, whereas the longer versions won't fit. Yes, I do load 2 minis, and my dog in my plane and fly out to train occasionally, landing in a special place or two.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Zinger will throw a tad farther than GU, however, if you are going to have inexperienced people (bird boys in a hunt test, etc) using them, I think the release system on the GU is safer.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had both, they both do the job well. For me , the mini Zs are much easier to transport and handle.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Was making this same decision two years ago. Found a ZW Mini in the classifieds and liked it so much, I bought two more. Don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I used GU son of guns for years, sold them last summer and just bought a brand new ZW II, (On sale for 299.00) it throws great and the hinges are a lot stronger than the hinges on the GU. I have folded up several hinges on GU because of how I load them.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer the zinger because if you leave the bands hooked you can load with one hand whereas with a GU you need a second hand to flip the lever


----------



## cflinchum (Apr 28, 2015)

I perfer the "trigger" of a zinger.. however a gunners up is "safer". Like RR said you can cock a zinger one handed.. both are much safer than my homemade bow release wingers lol


----------



## casjoker (Dec 22, 2016)

Do you have to use remote releases with all zingers or do they have manual releases too? If purchasing one with electronics what is the preferred package and website to purchase from? Seems like Gun Dog Supply is popular.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

I use both, but echo the comments on the Zinger hinges being stronger. If I had to choose, I'd pick the Zinger's.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I have four ZW G4's and think they are very good equipment. Mine are about 3 years old now and I have had to replace two servos, and recently two wire harnesses. The ones I have you can tie a string to the release mechanism to operate it manually and I'm pretty sure they use the same release on all their stuff. I went with Dogtra recievers on mine because I have had good luck with their electronics in the past. Got my receivers rained on once last year and one of the "quacker" speakers stopped working. Bought my wingers on sale directly from ZW but I bought the electronics from a guy that had just become a dealer for Dogtra and gave me a good discount.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, Kirk Keene, I am from Southern IL and will be retiring to my property there this summer. Tried to PM you but your message board is full. Looking to get with other dog people in So. IL so PM me and let's compare notes.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The release on the Gunners Up is safer and probably easier to load correctly. They're very similar, though.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Zinger is a better made product. Used them for around 12 years. Tried New GU's but by far prefer Zinger. Zinger II is your best bang for the buck. Will throw just as well as the field trailer but smaller and easier to store or carry. Slightly larger than the mini but all around best product for my $$$


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I couldn't see spending the extra dollars on the zinger - both products throw birds or bumpers or dokkens quite well. I have the Gunners Up Son of a Gun models and like them. I have never had an ounce of problem and use them nearly daily in the summer (not so much in the winter). I used the extra money to buy dokkens.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

casjoker said:


> Do you have to use remote releases with all zingers or do they have manual releases too? If purchasing one with electronics what is the preferred package and website to purchase from? Seems like Gun Dog Supply is popular.


You can release them manually but I use the Dogtra electronics package and ordered directly from Zinger and have also used Gun Dog Supply. You'll also want .209 primers. I prefer Cheddite and order from Dogs Afield. Think they have the best prices and shipping.http://www.dogsafield.com/CHEDDITE-209-PRIMER-1000/productinfo/R432-005/#.WIvrY8s8KhC


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Tobias said:


> I couldn't see spending the extra dollars on the zinger - both products throw birds or bumpers or dokkens quite well. I have the Gunners Up Son of a Gun models and like them. I have never had an ounce of problem and use them nearly daily in the summer (not so much in the winter). I used the extra money to buy dokkens.


The zinger winger II I purchased just a few weeks ago was cheaper than any gu, at 299.00.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

main difference is the release. i like the Zingers, they are quicker to load....neither take long but if you have a bunch of dogs to run every day. Every little bit counts.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Using a Mini Zinger now for ft training. We stake it down and use a manual string release with an arm throw from the gunner. Works very well and our thrower has no problem loading it.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Gunners up aren't built as well and I wouldn't take their release/latch system for free over the Zinger system.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Another thing I don't like about GU is that you cant use just any primers. I used the cheapest I could find in my Zingers but they only fired 50% of the time in the GU. I have to use Winchester primers in my GU's and if the store is out of those I am SOL.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Both are great products!! Flip a coin,, Gunners are made in USA..


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I know they are based in the US but did not know production had been moved back to US. Good to know. 



sapitrucha said:


> Both are great products!! Flip a coin,, Gunners are made in USA..


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

GBUSMCR said:


> I know they are based in the US but did not know production had been moved back to US. Good to know.


I also thought they were made in the USA - I can't imagine they make/sell enough to warrant having them made in a foreign country, but could be. I could not find any info regarding place of manufacture on their website.

to the OP - here is a video I made showing the Son of a Gun wingers and how they throw dokkens vs ducks vs pheasants. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXq_HXPsJR8


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I drive a Ford, have a Canon camera, train a yellow dog, use a Phowler duck boat, shoot a 12 gauge Bennelli auto, voted for Trump 
and use Hillmann's program. In addition, three Gunner's Up Wingers were purchased. According to many, my choices are all wrong. 

p.s. I do have a Zinger "Uplander" and like it. However, it is not ideal for anyone with tunnel carpal syndrome.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

KwickLabs #27 ..Too funny...

I drive Chevy Silverado, have a Cannon camera, have a Bushnell Binocs and Range-finder, have a Gruman Sport Boat, 12 gauge pump Winchester(1977), have had only Chocolate labs since 1977 (2 current), three Zinger Wingers since 2002, Use my TriTronic Pro 500 XL only 15% of the time (two baD KNEES TO RUN OUT) , AND BELIEVE ALL TRIALS SHOULD BE JUDGED WITH EXTREME FAIRNESS(NO BUDDY POINTS) AND FOLLOW FAIR CHASE IN HUNTING. iCONOCLAST

PS Saunders was not going to win so. voted for Trump to kill TPP Know Hillman and trained with him in MN. Bought his newer DVDs but knew it already. Learned one new tra8ning option. An old dog who still can learn. Passed them on.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

jgrammer said:


> Using a Mini Zinger now for ft training. We stake it down and use a manual string release with an arm throw from the gunner. Works very well and our thrower has no problem loading it.


I'm curious. If you have a gunner, why use a winger? I would think you'd want the gunner to do the throw, since the marks are thrown by hand in FTs.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

If it were me training for hunting tests, and I were shopping for wingers, I would buy the brand and model that tend to be used in the tests that I run.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Renee P. said:


> I'm curious. If you have a gunner, why use a winger? I would think you'd want the gunner to do the throw, since the marks are thrown by hand in FTs.


 hand throw is nice, except when the people you train with can't throw a duck far enough or high enough. Wingers give consistency that sometimes is hard to get with training group members or 'helpful' family/friends.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I use Zinger Wingers exclusively.


----------



## ckVA (Jun 11, 2015)

I was in your boat a few months ago trying to decide between the two brands. The ZW being on sale at the time sealed the deal for me, I got the Field Trial models and am very happy with them. I read negative things bout the GU release. On the ZW you can hook the release on the pouch with one hand, and on the light throw hooks I typically set the pouch while the rubbers are already set, it takes a little more muscle but saves time. Make sure you keep the pouch bolt and nut assembly tight. I recommened buying the bags to accompany the wingers, makes throwing them all over your shoulder easy.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Hambone said:


> Hey, Kirk Keene, I am from Southern IL and will be retiring to my property there this summer. Tried to PM you but your message board is full. Looking to get with other dog people in So. IL so PM me and let's compare notes.


Thanks for the heads-up on my message box being full. PM'd you back.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

sapitrucha said:


> Both are great products!! Flip a coin,, *Gunners are made in USA..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ya that's nice but copied from the guys in Canada and made and sold a bit cheaper. So GU is basically a Zinger offspring. I rather breed my bitch to Chopper than an offspring of Chopper. Just sayin. GU's are ok but for my buck Zinger is a better product.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Steve, I've used both and much prefer the gunners up. Always felt the zinger latch was more likely to let loose. To each his/her own.


----------



## deltamarsh (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a Zinger, don't like it , not safe, the gunners up has a safer reloading mechanism


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

You have to be pretty negligent to get hurt using either. Been using wingers of various types for over 15 years. Only injury I got was from a GU, but it was totally my fault. Got my thumb caught in the folding hinge as I collapsed it. Hinge on the Zinger folds the other way and folds away from your hand. Just reversed the GU hinges so they fold away. 
NEVER try to fold them with the rubbers still attached, even on the short throw pegs.!!!!!!! In that I was negligent that day, but never again. 

One tip is to NOT load the primer until you are ready to walk away. if you mess up at least you are not getting your ears blasted.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

deltamarsh said:


> I have a Zinger, don't like it , not safe, the gunners up has a safer reloading mechanism



I will trade you my Gunners up for your Zinger.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

BrettG said:


> The zinger winger II I purchased just a few weeks ago was cheaper than any gu, at 299.00.


Hey Brett (or anybody else that might be in the know), where did you find the Zinger II on sale for $299? Is that a sale that posts very often? Thanks man.

Colt


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Zinger had a sale going on several models in December. Purchased directly from Zinger. Mini Z's shipped was approx. $315. Not sure if they do this every year or not, someone else may chime in on how often it happens.


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

Colt Farrington said:


> Hey Brett (or anybody else that might be in the know), where did you find the Zinger II on sale for $299? Is that a sale that posts very often? Thanks man.
> 
> Colt


That was during the Christmas holidays I believe.That sale is no longer on.


----------



## Rich65 (Jan 3, 2017)

I really appreciate everyone's input. One question I have is about the primers. At the hunt tests I've been to it didn't seem like they were using primers? Loaded them, set the band's and all were released via the electronics. What am I missing?


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

All the hunt tests I've been to(AKC and HRC) do not use primers. AKC uses a thunder shotgun simulator and in HRC, the handler uses a shotgun loaded with poppers in seasoned and finished. Usually, a judge's assistant mans the gun in started unless the handler chooses to do it themselves.


----------



## wcashwell5 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bought 2 gunners up a couple months ago. Have had to replace both bracket hardware (bolt and nut) on both sets. One of the safety pins would not fit in holes, had to drill out. Servo on one has never worked properly ( will not fire when band are pulled down to bottom) there is to much pressure on the release bracket for the servo to work. Im guessing a weak servo. All of this with less than ten fires. Anyway called and was told to cut the wires and send in servo and that I would have to solder back together when they sent me a new servo. To many issues with Gunners up for me. Will order a zinger in the future.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I would use bullet style connectors rather than solder.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

wcashwell5 said:


> Bought 2 gunners up a couple months ago. Have had to replace both bracket hardware (bolt and nut) on both sets. One of the safety pins would not fit in holes, had to drill out. Servo on one has never worked properly ( will not fire when band are pulled down to bottom) there is to much pressure on the release bracket for the servo to work. Im guessing a weak servo. All of this with less than ten fires. Anyway called and was told to cut the wires and send in servo and that I would have to solder back together when they sent me a new servo. To many issues with Gunners up for me. Will order a zinger in the future.




I too have multi problems with GU's. Had Zingers for 10 to 12 years and decided to go new and bought GU's cuz they were cheaper. Sometimes you get what you pay for. Now one buy one phasing them out and going back to Zingers. Have the same problems as you. Servos not strong enough so I pull the trigger back so it is just about to slide off the arm. Mine came to me out of the box like this plus every bolt on them was loose plus the locking support hinges were mounted backwards. Would not fire primers I had. When I called to see what I could do was simply told to use a certain brand of primer which did work but now I had 800 primers that were useless. I have also had problems with the wire harness. Had to twist them around in the jack and get them in a certain position to make contact.
As Wayne said you can just use connectors for the wires. I just twist them together and tape them. On my GU's if I need replacement parts I buy them from Zinger. I use my wingers every day so I need something reliable. I hate it when working by myself and have one set up at 300 yds and it doesn't go off when I have a dog at the line. From now on I will use nothing but Zingers. GU's are just a cheap imitation.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I have had my GU SOG's for near a couple of years now - used 3-5 times a week . Have had only one issue so far. One of the issues was the hinge. It completely bent out of whack and I had to buy a new one. I bought 3 extra in case the others go south. The new ones are much more heavy duty than those that were installed originally. It would be better business for GU to just put the heavy duty hinges on to start with.

And yes, not all the safety pins fit into the holes - they had to be drilled out a bit - but since then I have managed to 'cut' the cable on every single one when it got caught in the hinge as I was folding the winger.

Never have had an issue with the servos - as long as the electronics are charged correctly they have always worked fine.

If I had to do it again, I would probably go with the mini Z - although I like the GU release arm a lot better.


----------

